# 55 inch chest, any hope of upper body armor?



## rumbleseat (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm willing to fork out money for some body armor, I just can't find any that go up to a 55" chest with a 56" belly. I wear a 44 in the waist as well. The closest I could find was some from www.highvelocitygear.com but it stops at 52". I think I looked at EVS and same story.

Please help!


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Go to your local motorcycle shop and check out the roost guards. You probably won't find any jacket-type armor that fits.

Here is the one I like best:
http://www.thormx.com/product.jsp?path=1011,1015,1041,5007


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm about the same size, around 54 chest, 46 waist definitely a 3XL T-shirt wearer. The Rockgardn 2XL Flakjacket fits great, I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

rumbleseat said:


> I'm willing to fork out money for some body armor, I just can't find any that go up to a 55" chest with a 56" belly. I wear a 44 in the waist as well. The closest I could find was some from www.highvelocitygear.com but it stops at 52". I think I looked at EVS and same story.
> 
> Please help!


A Rockgardn Flak Jacket XXL _should_ fit. I wear a 54 or 56 inch sized sportcoat and the XXL Flak Jacket fits me great. It's a "fitted" fit, meaning it's a little tough to put on and a little tougher to take off (especially when it's drenched in sweat after riding the lifts for 7 hours in 90* summer heat), but once it's on it fits fine, I forget about it and it doesn't restrict me or move around at all. My weight fluctuates a bit, so if my belly gets too big then the waist-strap/kidney protection doesn't fit right, but I've left it open with no issues.

My suggestion is order one (search around on the internet for the cheapest price), if it doesn't fit, send it back (check out the places return policy first, of course).

I had a tougher time finding a jersey to fit over the top of the armor, but got lucky and picked up a Troy Lee Designs XXXL long-sleeve on closeout for less than $25. Unfortunately that Jersey get torn up a bit in a crash and I've been looking for a replacement/back-up but I haven't seen a similar deal (or even any XXXL jerseys) since then.

Re: Moto armor - I visually compared the Flak Jacket to a standard Moto chest protector/roost guard and the Flack Jacket with its spine protection, heavy duty shoulder and elbow pads and kidney belt seemed to offer much more coverage. JMO.

Me in the living room.  I've got some Roach Rally FR leg/shin pads (which I had to modify the velcro straps to make fit properly) but you can see from the scars on my shins that I don't always wear them.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep RockGardn is probably your best bet.


----------



## rumbleseat (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the replies guys, I'll look into getting some.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

rumbleseat said:


> I'm willing to fork out money for some body armor, I just can't find any that go up to a 55" chest with a 56" belly. I wear a 44 in the waist as well. The closest I could find was some from www.highvelocitygear.com but it stops at 52". I think I looked at EVS and same story.
> 
> Please help!


661 Pressure suit is another good option. They go up to XXL and the fit on the XXL is extremely generous. I had one that I bought online without trying it on first and I was floating in it. That's the Pressure suit, though, the sizing on the Pro Suit is different and more snug.


----------



## rumbleseat (Jun 17, 2008)

Unfortunately the sizing on me is very generous as well. That's good to know about the pressure suit from 661 as I had looked at it before but thought it was going to be too small.

There is another company www.highvelocitygear.com that has ce level 2 back protector in their armor shirt, and they go up to a 52" chest. But the shirt is not mesh so I don't know how well it will breath.

With both the Rockgardn and 661 suits fitting in the xxl do you think I would have the same luck with Dainese?


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Also, check out Price point and the Sette stuff. Pricepoint is doing some deals on 661 and rockgardner but I'm a big guy with at least a 54 inch chest. and the Sette 2xl fits great. And had the chance to use it.:thumbsup: So far holding up great.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been hearing good things about that Sette gear as well, nice that you can get a decent set of armor for a reasonable price.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody running the Sette gear? I'll be coming back from a broken shoulder and ribs and like the flexibility of the Rockgardn stuff in terms of the modular design but don't really need the full DH set up with spine and kidney protection.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Been running the sette suit all season and it's still holding up great. I took a pretty nasty spill and it did it's job. The zipper ripped in hte back (that's holding the spine protecter) but considering the spill I tool. I'll take a rip I had to sew vs. wht else could of happened!!!

It does still have the back and kidney protection but at $89. you can't beat it.


----------

